# Using regular sublimation paper



## musicopr (Aug 30, 2008)

Can i use a regular dye sublimation paper for dark shirts?


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not an expert in sublimation by not means, but I think sublimation is only for whites and light colors..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is NO sublimation for dark shirts...since it dyes the fabric ...hard to do on black...besides it is made for only 100% polyester or some light pastels.....

didn't you post the same in another thread????

Answers are still the same


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not an expert in regular transfers but I do know that sublimation paper is coated especially for the sublimation dye transfer process which is much different from other transfers.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

There are papers made for dark shirts, but I'm not sure if they use sub dye or if they use regular printer ink. I've never used one before. There's a Jetprosofstretch for dark material. I think that's what brand I saw it under. Anyhow to print on darks you have to have a white background under the transfer paper, so there are special papers for this process. Some are one step and some are two steps, but from what I understand you have to do a lot of cutting around the images so there is no overlapping of white material.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We recommend the Subli-Dark paper for dark transfers to cotton using sublimation inks. Works well. You need a cutter like the Roland GX-24 to remove unwanted parts of the transfer. Hope that helps.


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

David what is the durability and hand of the Subli-Dark paper.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

There is a thread of mine buried somewhere in the sublimation section where a couple of people had used subli-dark paper. They stated that the hand on it was quite significant. It was actually being sold as sublimation vinyl, so with the combination of that and sublimations inks, it 'should' wash very well.


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Will.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The hand is less than that of other opaque papers. Durability is better than other laser and inkjet opaques. I would put the hand as being the best of any opaque paper that I have tested. There are other products on the market with similar names. Could be some confusion.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread I mentioned Ken.

The product that was being used, is Forever subli-dark.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t52687.html


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Thanks. Link seems to be for the subliflock product. 

The subli-dark is quite different. I am happy to send
samples to anyone that wants it. Let me know. 

Note: I would not use it on 50/50, only 100% cotton due
to bleed through of the dyes in the poly part of the fabric.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Actually the subli flock was never tested on that thread. Gordon (gorgall) tested the forever subli-dark on there.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Happy to provide whatever folks need to evaluate the paper.


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

David, I sent you an email requesting a sample of the subli-dark paper, I received a sample from Intelicoat Technologies, I'm not sure if this had anything to do with my request from you or not. The paper they sent was the DS100/Hybred paper and it was on a 17" roll and was just regular dye-sub transfer paper. I cut it to sheet size and tried it, I get much better results with the general purpose paper I get from you at Conde but I still would love a sample of the subli-dark. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Not our paper. Don't know those folks.


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks David, I never heard of them either until that 17" x 10' roll of paper arrived. I didn't request a sample from them, and doubt I will use it as the quality is not very good in my opionion. Ken


----------

